# Possible SCAM alert.



## Ultra (Jun 22, 2017)

i received an Email from Uber stating they had reset my password for security reasons, and to click on a link in the email to change password.

i am very suspicious of emails asking to change passwords via a link..


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Rightly so.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Absolutely.

Perhaps report this via the Australian Government’s Scamwatch website.

You can easily find this by typing Scamwatch Australia into your search engine.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

You should be able to tell if the URL originates from https://www.uber.com/auth/login/ or something similar. The important part is that it must be uber.com directly before the first single slash. If its something like http://uber.hereismyfakewebsite.com or http://www.random.com/uber/noreallyIamjustclickmemkay then you are being scammed.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> You should be able to tell if the URL originates from https://www.uber.com/auth/login/ or something similar. The important part is that it must be uber.com directly before the first single slash. If its something like http://uber.hereismyfakewebsite.com or http://www.random.com/uber/noreallyIamjustclickmemkay then you are being scammed.


I tried that: hereismyfakewebsite one, and I reckon you are right. In fact, it seems that the site may have been previously reported to our cyber guardians as it has now been closed down. All you get now is:










I must say though, that it is a pretty dumb name to use for a scammer's website. Surely they could have come up with http://uber.scammercentral.com or similar.

.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

lol. WIJG you are one in a million. On a serious note everyone, be mindful of web addresses. For uber, their domain must end with uber.com. The same goes with emails where they claim to be your bank. As an example they might have http://anz.supportz.com or something similar as their link whereas a real anz site will end in anz.com eg [email protected]


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

If they got your name you should be worried as ur data is breech if the email you got have not got ur name on it. It be a random line in which they are hoping to get a few muppet drivers.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Ultra said:


> i received an Email from Uber stating they had reset my password for security reasons, and to click on a link in the email to change password.
> 
> i am very suspicious of emails asking to change passwords via a link..


This happened to me once and it was genuine as I was unable to log in. I also found it highly suspicious but had no choice


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Good thing you didn't lose ur uber account. I would of just went into greenlight hub and confirm it first by pressing on any links that reset or change passwords once it down you are finished.

Especially with photoshop and web designing tools out there with a bit of knowledge with fake domains which can all be done by even a 10-12 year old with a couple of weeks researching can build out a fake uber site that looks 100% like the real site down to the very last detail and you wouldn't be any wiser.

Lose ur work for that week and they'll probably use ur driver account to commit fraud on the road to get you deactivated too so uber now ignores you all in the space of a few hours. Some hackers are real pros since that all they do 24/7 all year round. If anyone tried to contact Uber with a deactivated account. Can read in the thousands of drivers currently deactivated. Uber ignores.


----------

